# Board Problems



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm having trouble getting on the board! HELP!!!


----------



## blhowes (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I'm having trouble getting on the board! HELP!!!


This may be a dumb question, but seeing as how you got onto the board to start this thread, what kind of trouble are you having?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



I can only participate by putting my username and password for EACH post....and the password is a weird one assigned to me by "Nexus"(?). I'm not using my regular password. I don't know what's going on.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 13, 2005)

I jsut sent you an email Ivan.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I jsut sent you an email Ivan.



Sent you one back.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

BTW, the weird password that the system gave me (replaced my old one?) will not allow me on the board. I must put in my username and password with each post.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> BTW, the weird password that the system gave me (replaced my old one?) will not allow me on the board. I must put in my username and password with each post.



And you'll notice that I'm not getting the options as I was before and my signature isn't there. Still time I'll click on "Use signature?"


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



I meant this time...signature this time, but I'm sure I have to click on it each time. Still no options, like "edit"


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 13, 2005)

another email


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> another email



Backatcha.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 13, 2005)

Gotta get my sleep...hopefully this will be fixed soon...or at least no what the problem is.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 13, 2005)

more email


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 13, 2005)

Ok. Problem solved. For future reference Boarders, make sure when you increase your security settings that you put in the PuritanBoard website into your allowable websites to view. If not, then your computer will block the cookies from the site and you wan't be able to log in.


----------

